# New Foster Puppy!!



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I love him!! I'd adopt him if I were any where close.. Aww...

I'm not so great at names..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Love him, that white marking on him is great.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Gosh, is he ever cute. Looks like an Oliver to me!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, i'd be a goner. He'd be here to stay. He actually reminds me a lot of my brother's dog when he was a pup, except my brother's dog had a massive head...which he then grew in to, 90 lbs later!

What a cutie pie...I am in love!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Gosh, is he ever cute. Looks like an Oliver to me!!


I like Oliver too!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I thought Dex then when I saw Oliver, I said yep he looks like an Oliver.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh wow, I cannot get over how cute he is - that last picture could be on a magazine cover!! I am sure that collar he is wearing would be sold out ...

I really suck at names...but wanted to say how cute he is. I am glad it's working out well for you 

Kim


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG! He is one lucky pup to have rescued you!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Gosh, is he ever cute. Looks like an Oliver to me!!


Thanks for the idea! We love the name Oliver, but it's a bit serious for such a playful guy, so we've decided to call him Ollie. I doubt we would have thought of that without your suggestion! 

Ollie had a great 2nd day with us, and his 2nd night was even easier than his first; only needed to go out once!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Yay for Ollie!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*

Ollie is absolutely adorable-a heart breaker!!

So glad that he rescued you!!!

You may have a hard time parting with Ollie!!

Bless you for fostering him!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

he looks like a spunky little fella.How about BUZ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ollie is so cute, he sounds like a great little guy. It won't be long before he finds a great home, you're probably going to have a hard time letting him go. The first ones are always the hardest I think.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats on the new foster!! He's definitely adorable!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ollie is a real cutie! Thanks for fostering.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, it only took three days for me to become a foster failure! Signed the adoption papers today, and Ollie is now officially part of the family. He fit in so perfectly with our 3 that we couldn't justify letting him go. We'll wait until he's had his full series of shots, and then open our doors to another foster. 

Mr. Ollie, at two days shy of 8 weeks:









He joins the two Goldies, Dexter (left, 7) and Ella (right, 4):









And Angel, our 10-year-old Shepherd mix:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable.

One of my past fosters was an Aussie mix and I just adored him. I couldn't afford a 4th dog, but if I could have, he would have been #4 for sure. I still get to pet sit him when his owners go out of town and I always hope that they'll decide that they don't want him back.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Too cute, Dex!!!!! Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Aww, Ollie is so handsome! Congrats on the adoption! I can't wait for your other foster!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dexell*

Dexell

I can't tell you how HAPPY I am for Ollie and you!!
Who could have resisted that face!
Boy, four dogs will keep you busy and you will still foster-you are an AMAZING person!
Congratulations on the adoption!!


----------

